# Gold at 12 Mo Lows, Silver Down, Oil Norm?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I did or maybe do still expect these to rise with the continued printing of money, but am a little surprised they are down. With $200 billion printed in 3 months I'd think it would devalue he dollar a little. My only speculation is that no other world currency is in good enough shape to cause a dollar decline. Thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't forget to factor in the market manipulations.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Until the Fed is audited we are just SOL.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I did or maybe do still expect these to rise with the continued printing of money, but am a little surprised they are down. With $200 billion printed in 3 months I'd think it would devalue he dollar a little. My only speculation is that no other world currency is in good enough shape to cause a dollar decline. Thoughts?


12 month low that is still at a 10 year record high! How much gold can you afford at $1300.00 per ounce, I'm not buying at these "lower" prices.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> You could buy silver or small gold coins or pieces


The actual cost is still at very high cost rates though, even if you buy in small quanities. For me, I will never have enough to do me much good should it all fall apart. I'll stay with food, ammo and other items I can trade/barter with others I will encounter. I'm no longer in the stock market, IRA's or other investment deals. How do you go the the local market after crap hits and barter with gold/silver for bread etc. If I have food/ammo and you have gold/silver, who will the local farmer deal with first? In 5/10 years you may be wealthy if you survive. It a gamble either way!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Audit is unnecessary--we know it's a fiasco. What we need to do is dump the fed reserve System


We do but the masses don't because mainstream media will not report on it, give them a scandal on to report and it will be on the front page of everywebsite and newspaper in the country. Until the real facts come out it it is Necessary.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It depends on the shop would it not? Some shops may have a lot of preppers offering them toilet paper, ammunition, and seeds - so much so they can't afford to take that anymore. Its impossible to tell. If we are in a state of decline for 10 years there is little doubt gold / silver would rise during that time. I've already been blessed by that myself - I can speck to specific examples where I enjoy some expensive improvements to my hoards today thanks to silver I bought in the late 1980's early 90's. I have a decent solar system, a 40 gallon per day bio diesel distiller, and a water well with pump thanks to silver bullion I obtained back then - without that silver I'd never have gotten those three expensive additions to my property.



ekim said:


> The actual cost is still at very high cost rates though, even if you buy in small quanities. For me, I will never have enough to do me much good should it all fall apart. I'll stay with food, ammo and other items I can trade/barter with others I will encounter. I'm no longer in the stock market, IRA's or other investment deals. How do you go the the local market after crap hits and barter with gold/silver for bread etc. If I have food/ammo and you have gold/silver, who will the local farmer deal with first? In 5/10 years you may be wealthy if you survive. It a gamble either way!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> All I know is that silver and gold has worked for thousands of years and that even having a small amount may feed you or even save your life


I can't argue with what you say in this post, but aside from going to a pawn shop, or a dealer in precious metals, how much food, gasoline, guns or ammo have you bought with gold/silver coin/bars what ever at a local store or gun shop. I'm not saying you can't make money dealing in precious metals but at the current prices it may take either a major failure or years to gain much in your investment. At my age, I'm not looking for a big return at retirement, I'm retired now. IF the shtf, I'm not trading for gold, I will want food, guns, ammo and meds!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Wait a year and buy Gold for 800$ an ounce....copper will be so cheap that crackheads wont steal it anymore!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For Gold/silver to keep going up people have to keep buying it at higher prices. It has reached a point at least for now that.
The people that want Gold most, have what they want of can afford for now.
People looking at it no longer see a huge increase coming quick enough for them
Others just remembered the last great gold/silver surge and how many got burned.
Nothing keeps going up for ever at some point people will take profit and run.
The lucky one figure out when to run.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The margins is what scares me off.

When I started buying in 2003 silver was 6.30 an ounce and I bought tenths of gold for 36 and 38 dollars.

The cost is not the point, the buy sell spread is the point. I was paying 6 to 9% over spot, and you could sell for 96 to 100% of spot, so there was a 96 to 9 % of spot spread, to over come to be profitable. 

Now you can sell for 100% of spot, but to buy it is 35% plus a buck, or as high as 50% because there is so little available.

Try to be profitable on a 50% spread.

I sold out of most that I had in late 2010 and built a tangable assett, a pole barn to raise cows in. The cow barn for me is a better holding than a box of silver and gold coins, I would not have had the money for the barn if it would not have been for the seven years of purchasing the bullion. 

In order to be profitable the gold would have to go from 1600 to 2400. I do not see it in the cards right now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its funny you said that about margin. When I first started buying silver in 1988-9 I think it was 
between $5 and $5.25 an ounce and my local dealer wanted sales tax and a dollar plus a coin. 
I was paing $6.5 in most cases per coin. I started making fewer trips and increased my purchases
from 2 coins to 5 hoping for a "volume discount" and got none. I asked about it and he just said
no. I waited a few weeks one time, saved up a little, and went in and asked if I could get 10 coins
for $60 - he said no. He gave me a $2 discount to $63 from $65. I bought them and was mad
I couldn't do better. We didn't have the Internet and there were no abundance of shops / dealers 
then. I think back to that now as a mistake in life. I got mad about a guy trying to make a living
and getting his 15 to 20% mark up and ended up stopping - buying that is. Had I been less 
ridiculous about it I'd probably have 200 or 300 more ounces then I do today.



alterego said:


> The margins is what scares me off.
> 
> When I started buying in 2003 silver was 6.30 an ounce and I bought tenths of gold for 36 and 38 dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Audit is unnecessary--we know it's a fiasco. What we need to do is dump the fed reserve System


I couldnt agree more with you on that one!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the scary thing is that if you adjust for inflation, it's probably STILL up... 

I watched a video on youtube a while ago about harvesting gold from old cell phones. Has anyone done it? Can you really break even after buying all of the chemicals and stuff?


----------

